

Small world, releasing a product from Turkey - koraybalci
http://www.instaruler.com/smallworld

======
koraybalci
We just released our product. It's not a web app, it's an r&d tool that helps
architects and alike to get real life measurements from photos. In our first
blog post, we tell our story. Any feedback (about software, website, etc.)
appreciated.

